# Inspiron 530 vs. 518



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm looking into purchasing a mid-range computer suited for casual gaming, MMORPG's as well as RTS and FPS games. I have made several configurations on the dell website, I know I want vista 64-bit, which i have been able to find for both computers, as well as the core 2 quad processor. It comes down to whether or not the 518 has a PCI-e x16 slot inside. I already have a video card I'm going to use and I know for a fact that the 530 has an available x16 slot, but I haven't been able to find definitive proof either way on the 518. Any help regarding this is much appreciated, as well as on a secondary question: If I disable the onboard ATI graphics, will i still have some compatibility issues with an NVIDIA 8800 GTS card?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You'd be better off building your own computer seeing as DELL doesn't care about any of their customers
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/computers/dell_svc.html

whats your budget? 
and you don't need to get a video card so thats good.


----------



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

I can spend about $1000, including monitor.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

nice budget you'll be playing Crysis on very high settings in no time! any help you need with buildind don't hestait to ask!

so you already have a mouse, keyboard and speakers?

CPU
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000 3.1GHz 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 89W Dual-Core Processor
$72
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

Motherboard
$109
GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-DS4 AM2+/AM2 AMD 790X ATX Ultra Durable II AMD Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128075

RAM
Patriot Extreme Performance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
$68
after rebate $48
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220314

PSU
PC Power & Cooling S75CF 750W
$119
after rebate $79
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011

Video card
HIS Hightech H487F512P Radeon HD 4870 512MB 256-bit GDDR5
$199
after rebate $189
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161236

Case
NZXT TEMPEST Crafted Series CS-NT-TEM-B Black Steel
$109
after rebate $89
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047

Hard Drive
Western Digital 640gb 
$79
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

Monitor
ViewSonic VX2233wm Black 21.5" 5ms Widescreen Full HD 1080P 16:9 LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 DC 18000:1(1000:1) Built in Speakers 
$229
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116396

DVD burner
LG 22x Burner
$24
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136147

Before Rebates $1008

After rebates $928


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

the amd processor and mobo will likely hold you back. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102770
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212 Hopefully this gets back in stock soon, you cant beat it for the price.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119106
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106263
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

1029$ before rebates
959$ after

This will knock the crap out of whatever you can get at dell for 1000$. To save some money you could use your 8800gts, but the 4850 would be a nice upgrade. A 4870 is likely unnecessary for the monitor i picked out, but if you can fit it into your budget i would go with it. 

Unless you are an insane overclocker you do not need 1066 ram, 800 will hold out through some pretty intense overclocking. 

If you plan on using this for gaming i would not recommend getting a quad core, the higher clock duo cores will outperform any quad in the same price range, unless you are using optimized software(usually for things like CAD or video encoding)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

right right I missed the OS

I don't like the case you picked out CAMI stick with the NXZT case I picked out (6 fcase fans 4 x 120mm 2 x 140mm) or the antec 900 gamer case (comes with 4 fans (3 x 120mm 1 x 200mm)

The amd processor will in no way slow you down ( i have a 3gz 6000+ AMD dual core) with a GTX 260 (a 4870 is better on par with the GTX 280) and I can play crysis on very high settings just fine


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/World-in-Conflict-1680x1050,820.html They will both be great, but on a 1000$ budget i dont see why you wouldnt go with the better one. 

I suggested a generic case, that fit the budget, the original poster should pick whatever fits his tastes for the case. By no means does more fans mean better cooling, but the nzxt case probably cools a little better, i just dont like side pannel window and bright led fans. 

This case is also great for the money: http://www.provantage.com/cooler-master-rc-690-kkn1-gp~7COOL023.htm, I used it on all 3 computers in my house.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well it does fit the budget, so hmm I forgot to take into account for the OS.
I don't mind your system but for a better case (its too bad you can't find a really nice case with no led lights in it)

you'll want a good Anti Virus Program -NOD32 is the way to go
$30
1 year siubscription
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832114005


----------



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

I hadn't even considered building a computer of my own, I guess I've always been kind of anxious about it, so many different form factors and versions and things that all have to be compatible, and I'm always paranoid about static damage too. I'm willing to look into it, do you have to do much else besides physically put the computer together and install the OS? Are things such as drivers and things related to the motherboard and/or physical memory set in as firmware or something i need to get a disk for and load myself?

Also, Is the case from Mcninja's original post compatible with the components from Cami's configuration? I prefer Intel Processors over AMD specifically because the only computer I've had all sorts of problems with was the only computer I've had with an AMD processor.


----------



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

Additionally, once I get it all put together, how do I get it all up and running? I assume I would boot to the Vista install disk but If I have no onboard video, and no drivers for my video card, how will I be able to see what is on the screen to do installation of the OS and to get drivers for my card?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

@whetstone

there are guides to putting together your system on this site.

please make a new thread if you want to build a computer then give me a PM to tell me that you've made one.

building your system
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AWhetstone99 said:


> Additionally, once I get it all put together, how do I get it all up and running? I assume I would boot to the Vista install disk but If I have no onboard video, and no drivers for my video card, how will I be able to see what is on the screen to do installation of the OS and to get drivers for my card?


Look at it this way When you turn your current pc on and you see the logo, boot info or go into the Bios that is before windows loads so no windows drivers, the video card is capable of basic vga output without drivers otherwise nobody would be able to install one.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

the main thing to worry about is getting your ethernet drivers so you can access the internet

thats the main thing otherwise you can find everything else on the internet


----------



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, I'll put a new thread up in a few weeks once I have all the components and I'm ready to try puttin em together


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

sounds good


----------

